# FR: quoique + mode



## babelicious87x

Hello! Would somebody out there be able to help me with the following query please?!

_Quoique j’aie/j'ai trouvé que la majorité des étudiants sont/soient contre la Loi(92%), et qu’il y a seulement 8% des étudiants pour la Loi, je ne peux pas dire que cette information est représentative de toute la France._

How would you write this sentence correctly? Is the subjunctive obligatory when using 'quoique'?

Many thanks!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_Quoique mon étude/sondage démontre que la majorité des étudiants sont contre ..._


----------



## dasubergeek

If there's an element of doubt, it takes the subjunctive.  Otherwise, the indicative.  Since you are stating a fact ("I found that 92% of students are against the law...") it is indicative.

You would use the subjunctive if you were using it to describe something that is not true, for example if you were using it to mean "even though", or "while".  If what follows _quoique_ is in the past, it's a pretty good sign that there's no doubt about it.

_Quoiqu'il fasse le martyre, il sera tout de même condamné à la mort.
_Even if he acts the martyr (but he may not), he will be sentenced to death anyway.

_Quoiqu'il fit (_or _a fait_) _le martyre, il fut (_or _a été_) _tout de même condamné à la mort.
_Even though he acted the martyr (and he definitely did), he was sentenced to death anyway.


----------



## Maître Capello

In contemporary French, *only* the subjunctive mood is correct after _quoique_.



babelicious87x said:


> How would you write this sentence correctly? Is the subjunctive obligatory when using 'quoique'?



In fact you need the subjunctive everywhere in your sentence except for the main verb…


----------



## janpol

"everywhere except for the main verb"
je pense donc que tu mets le verbe "être" (la majorité des étudiants soient) au subjonctif. Peux-tu confirmer (ou infirmer), Maître Capello ? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> "everywhere except for the main verb"
> je pense donc que tu mets le verbe "être" (la majorité des étudiants soient) au subjonctif. Peux-tu confirmer (ou infirmer), Maître Capello ? Merci.


 Oui, mais l'indicatif est aussi possible pour ce verbe-là.

_Quoique j’*aie* trouvé que la majorité des étudiants *sont/soient* contre la Loi (92%) et qu’il y *a/ait* seulement 8% des étudiants pour la Loi, je ne peux pas dire que cette information *soit* représentative de toute la France._


----------



## geostan

Despite the (in)famous law of attraction, I would use "sont."


----------



## itka

Me too !


----------



## lamenace

Bonsoir a tous ! 

J'ai du mal à saisir ce qui a été dit en ce qui concerne le verbe qui vient après quoique surtout l'utilisation du mode indicatif

Je vous prie de bien m'expliquer en français s'il vous plait 

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## MarcusK

_Quoique j’*aie* trouvé que la majorité des étudiants *sont *contre la Loi (92%) et qu’il y *a *seulement 8% des étudiants pour la Loi, je ne peux pas dire que cette information *soit* représentative de toute la France._

A mon avis c'est l'indicatif pour le 2e et 3e verbe, car il s'agit d'un fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, mais par un phénomène d'attraction, ce deux verbes-là *peuvent* prendre le même mode que le verbe dont ils dépendent, à savoir _aie trouvé_ qui est au subjonctif. L'indicatif est donc le mode logique pour ces 2e et 3e verbes, mais le subjonctif est également correct.


----------



## ditnn

my friend said to me that in the following sentence, it is not necessary to use subjunctive, and both (ia) and (ib) are as good.

(ia) il est bon quoiqu'il y en a des meilleurs,
or (ib) il est bon quoiqu'il y en ait des meilleurs

however, in the following, it is necessary to use subjunctive,

(ii) quoiqu'il y ait des bonnes personnes, les gens de la ville sont plus nerveux

so is it true that we can always use the subjunctive after quoique, and that in some cases (if so, in what cases?) we can have the choice of not using the subjunctive as in (ia) ?

Thank you!


----------



## Maître Capello

Your friend is incorrect: the subjunctive is required after _quoique_.

_… quoiqu'il y en a des meilleurs_. 
_… quoiqu'il y en *ait* des meilleurs_.


----------



## wm138

quoique tout le monde *dise* que ce serait un grand bpnheur pour moi. [Mare au Diable]

Est-ce que je peux ici utiliser "dirait" ? Merci!


----------



## lucas-sp

In contemporary French, quoique _must _be followed by the subjunctive.

I'm fairly certain there must be other threads about this, for that matter.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'est possible mais le subjonctif est vraiment plus courant bien que plusieurs auteurs aient utilisé le conditionnel pour renforcer l'éventualité de l'hypothèse.


----------



## OLN

C'est une question de sens. 
Le subjonctif est le mode logique dans ta phrase, où l'on exprime une *concession*.

_quoique_ peut aussi être suivi du conditionnel ou de l'indicatif. Sans prétendre donner une liste complète des usages (il y a des livres de grammaire pour ça ) :

- le conditionnel, pour rajouter à la concession une nuance d'éventualité ou de réalité que le subjonctif rendrait moins bien (se trouve chez quelques auteurs); mieux vaut ne pas se lancer dans ce genre de construction.
Pour exprimer une *objection* :
- le conditionnel, où _quoique_ est équivalent à _cependant,_ [_mais_]_ à vrai dire_ ou _mais à la réflexion_ : Il a promis d'être à l'heure, quoique je serais surpris de le voir ponctuel.
- l'indicatif, souvent avec un adverbe (registre peu soutenu): Quoique, en réalité, je suis persuadé du contraire. Quoique dans ce genre de situation, on n'est jamais sûr de rien.

Note : _Quoique_ peut aussi être suivi d'un participe présent : Quoiqu'étant rassurés, nous doutons encore (à la place de "quoique nous soyons")


----------



## jann

OLN, pourriez-vous nous indiquer la source qui indique que_ quoique_ peut être suivi du conditionnel ou de l'indicatif en français moderne et correct ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ce qui est du mode, il n'y a strictement aucune différence entre _quoique_ et _bien que_. Je vous invite donc à lire les fils suivants :

FR: Although I would - Bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)
Bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel) - forum Français Seulement

En bref, de nos jours, le subjonctif est le mode normal après _quoique_ et _bien que_, mais il est parfois concurrencé par l'indicatif et le conditionnel, en particulier lorsque le subjonctif est incapable de rendre les nuances que ces autres modes peuvent véhiculer (donc surtout le futur à l'indicatif). Toutefois, il faut savoir que si personne n'a rien à redire du subjonctif, c'est le seul mode que l'Académie cautionne et beaucoup de grammairiens rejettent les autres modes. Ils sont donc à utiliser avec modération et à bon escient, tout en sachant qu'ils seront critiqués par certains.


----------



## OLN

jann said:


> OLN, pourriez-vous nous indiquer la source qui indique que_ quoique_ peut être suivi du conditionnel ou de l'indicatif en français moderne et correct ?


Une source est _Le bon usage_ de Maurice Grevisse, me souffle le père d'une amie, qui est grammairien. (je ne possède pas l'ouvrage)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour une citation du passage approprié du _Bon Usage_, voir par exemple ce post.


----------

